# Rate this phaggot



## StudyHacks (Dec 6, 2018)

Buddy of mine claims to get a lot of matches on Tinderr on the daily. I think not. Anyway rate him guys


----------



## Asdkl888 (Dec 6, 2018)

Not a bad face. I think his hair is ugly.


----------



## StudyHacks (Dec 6, 2018)

Asdkl888 said:


> Not a bad face. I think his hair is ugly.


Weak jawline, no chin, r u kidding me?


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Dec 6, 2018)

facial features kinda small for his skull size, but his bone structure isn't bad


StudyHacks said:


> Weak jawline, no chin, r u kidding me?


how did u come to the conclusion that he has a weak jawline and no chin


----------



## 11gaijin (Dec 6, 2018)

I can understand that foids might swipe him right. He's boymaxxed


----------



## Asdkl888 (Dec 6, 2018)

I don't like the way he is standing and his hands in his pocket with one finger outside


----------



## StudyHacks (Dec 6, 2018)

Asdkl888 said:


> I don't like the way he is standing and his hands in his pocket with one finger outside


That's because he's a phaggot. I've begun teaching him manners by regularly beating his ass tho. I'm subject to criminal investigation for battery at this point in time, but it's more than worth it to beat such phaggots up.


----------



## Asdkl888 (Dec 6, 2018)

He really does look like a phaggot. The pose and the fingers and the stuff he's wearing plus how bad his hair looks. I don't like it.


----------



## androidcel (Dec 6, 2018)

5.5 psl imo.


----------



## Stylebender (Dec 6, 2018)

Mogs you hard


----------



## StudyHacks (Dec 6, 2018)

Asdkl888 said:


> He really does look like a phaggot. The pose and the fingers and the stuff he's wearing plus how bad his hair looks. I don't like it.


He's been in the hospital for the last 1.5 months if I recall correctly. I'm out on bail and idgaf it was worth it. I've possibly ruined his entire face for the next 20 years.


----------



## dogtown (Dec 6, 2018)

StudyHacks said:


> He's been in the hospital for the last 1.5 months if I recall correctly. I'm out on bail and idgaf it was worth it. I've possibly ruined his entire face for the next 20 years.


Your a fucking asshole then


----------



## Asdkl888 (Dec 6, 2018)

Damn.


StudyHacks said:


> He's been in the hospital for the last 1.5 months if I recall correctly. I'm out on bail and idgaf it was worth it. I've possibly ruined his entire face for the next 20 years.


Damn. How did he piss you off?


----------



## StudyHacks (Dec 6, 2018)

dogtown said:


> Your a fucking asshole then


I know I am. And I don't care ngl.


----------



## Lorsss (Dec 6, 2018)

average attractiveness


----------



## StudyHacks (Dec 6, 2018)

Asdkl888 said:


> Damn.
> Damn. How did he piss you off?


He called me names. I showed him the consequences.


----------



## dogtown (Dec 6, 2018)

StudyHacks said:


> He called me names. I showed him the consequences.


What did he say


----------



## StudyHacks (Dec 6, 2018)

dogtown said:


> What did he say


He called me a little bitch when we were fighting over a foid. Then he also called me other things I can't remember clearly now.


----------



## dogtown (Dec 6, 2018)

StudyHacks said:


> He called me a little bitch when we were fighting over a foid. Then he also called me other things I can't remember clearly now.



Ruinling his life just seems harsh, not a lot worse than being a ugly man. Was probably a asshole and deserved though tbh ngl


----------



## StudyHacks (Dec 6, 2018)

dogtown said:


> Ruinling his life just seems harsh, not a lot worse than being a ugly man. Was probably a asshole and deserved though tbh ngl


He indeed is a little cunt irl. He's waaay too high on his horse. Has the ego of a fucking Jordan Barrett or something, which he's not entitled to. He's just an irrational brat. 

Yeah I've seen him in the ICU. Man, those bruises are massive. ngl wasn't counting on such enormous swellings. But then again I've been training Muay Thai for the past 3 years, it's great for cardio.


----------



## RichardSpencel (Dec 6, 2018)

Hes gl,no need to be such a jelly cunt tho.

Just lol at u beating him up because he fucked ur oneitis.


----------



## DeformAspergerCel (Dec 6, 2018)

RichardSpencel said:


> Hes gl,no need to be such a jelly cunt tho.
> 
> Just lol at u beating him up because he fucked ur oneitis.


soy t. chad worshipping cuck


----------



## StudyHacks (Dec 6, 2018)

DeformAspergerCel said:


> soy t. chad worshipping cuck


Ngl I thought it wasn'T the soyboys who win fights. Thanks now I've become a bit smarter.-

Next time I fight in amateur MMA I'm gonna ask the ring girls to measure my T levels so I'll stay in the picture.


----------



## DeformAspergerCel (Dec 6, 2018)

StudyHacks said:


> Ngl I thought it wasn'T the soyboys who win fights. Thanks now I've become a bit smarter.-
> 
> Next time I fight in amateur MMA I'm gonna ask the ring girls to measure my T levels so I'll stay in the picture.


get your braincells checked while at it.


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Dec 6, 2018)

StudyHacks said:


> He indeed is a little cunt irl. He's waaay too high on his horse. Has the ego of a fucking Jordan Barrett or something, which he's not entitled to. He's just an irrational brat.
> 
> Yeah I've seen him in the ICU. Man, those bruises are massive. ngl wasn't counting on such enormous swellings. But then again I've been training Muay Thai for the past 3 years, it's great for cardio.


MASSIVE larp


----------



## StudyHacks (Dec 6, 2018)

DeformAspergerCel said:


> get your braincells checked while at it.


Please help me m'lord I can't do it on my own, I've been focusing on my body for waay too long


----------



## Deleted member 281 (Dec 6, 2018)

average face + tall, so slightly above average.


----------



## Stylebender (Dec 6, 2018)

StudyHacks said:


> He indeed is a little cunt irl. He's waaay too high on his horse. Has the ego of a fucking Jordan Barrett or something, which he's not entitled to. He's just an irrational brat.
> 
> Yeah I've seen him in the ICU. Man, those bruises are massive. ngl wasn't counting on such enormous swellings. But then again I've been training Muay Thai for the past 3 years, it's great for cardio.



Still mogs the living shit out of you lol


----------



## StudyHacks (Dec 6, 2018)

Stylebender said:


> Still mogs the living shit out of you lol


ngl your attempt has failed


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Dec 6, 2018)

Looks like a stereotypical jock bully


----------



## StudyHacks (Dec 6, 2018)

Psychonaut said:


> Looks like a stereotypical jock bully


I can tell you he's not.?


----------



## Stylebender (Dec 6, 2018)

StudyHacks said:


> ngl your attempt has failed


No attempt tho, just a personal opinion


----------



## GoonCel (Dec 6, 2018)

StudyHacks said:


> Buddy of mine claims to get a lot of matches on Tinderr on the daily. I think not. Anyway rate him guys



1st pic looks good second is just gay
bad hair


----------



## justanothergymcell (Dec 6, 2018)

7 PSL. You guys are out of touch and look at too many pictures of male models. This guy is tall and white and slays in real life.


----------



## StudyHacks (Dec 6, 2018)

justanothergymcell said:


> 7 PSL. You guys are out of touch and look at too many pictures of male models. This guy is tall and white and slays in real life.


He's not because he's laying in his hospital bed. lmfao


GoonCel said:


> 1st pic looks good second is just gay
> bad hair


You're right he's a massive faggot irl. Hopefully I've taught him some manners now. If not there's always a repeat option.


----------



## justanothergymcell (Dec 6, 2018)

StudyHacks said:


> He's not because he's laying in his hospital bed. lmfao
> 
> You're right he's a massive faggot irl. Hopefully I've taught him some manners now. If not there's always a repeat option.


He could post a selfie lying in a hospital bed and still get more matches than you.


----------



## bain (Dec 6, 2018)

gl for sure lol you jelly
6.5-7PSL
judging from second pic:
nice and tall skull, has overal width too. norwood in the minus. very good eye area (though a bit assymetric his left eye (from his pov) looks lazy with the uppereyelid exposure and the overly positive canthal tilt (and less pfl if i see properly?) as opposed to his better right eye, his left eye is one of his biggest visual failos), good straight dark and positively tilted eyebrows, good orbitals and good orbital support combined with balanced but long palpebral fissure length with fitting pfh combined with imo perfect degree of canthal tilt gives a very nice eye area. good zygos good maxilla, grew right for sure, nice roman nose with a short philtrum. to top it off a tall but somewhat soft lower third (no strong angles or blocky appearance) and a nice and pronounced (though a bit feminine by psl standards because not blocky, not narrow though) chin, lower third has the perfect balance between masculine and feminine and is above all well developed. prettyboy-ish rn but will probably remain gl for very long transition to adult male properly his bone structure is sound and he does not just rely on collagen and soft tissue.
looks a bit subhuman on the first pic though which is why i put 6.5 in there as an option, no idea how this translates to irl


----------



## StudyHacks (Dec 6, 2018)

justanothergymcell said:


> He could post a selfie lying in a hospital bed and still get more matches than you.


lol epic fail


----------



## Deleted member 616 (Dec 6, 2018)

7/10 solid chadlite


----------



## Nibba (Dec 6, 2018)

StudyHacks said:


> no chin


R u blind?


----------



## StudyHacks (Dec 6, 2018)

Nibba said:


> R u blind?


He does have no chin.


----------



## bain (Dec 6, 2018)

StudyHacks said:


> He does have no chin.


did you even look at his face bro
he has a great chin


----------



## Never_Began (Dec 6, 2018)

Looks normie to me


----------



## StudyHacks (Dec 6, 2018)

bain said:


> did you even look at his face bro
> he has a great chin


dude yes i did he doesnt compare him to dicaprio someone with a chin


----------



## Nibba (Dec 6, 2018)

StudyHacks said:


> dude yes i did he doesnt compare him to dicaprio someone with a chin


Little bit of self hatred for your own invisible chin huh?


----------



## StudyHacks (Dec 6, 2018)

Nibba said:


> Little bit of self hatred for your own invisible chin huh?


not even once


----------



## TaCopineEstMoche (Dec 6, 2018)

How long did it take to come up with that story about beating him up?


----------



## bain (Dec 6, 2018)

StudyHacks said:


> dude yes i did he doesnt compare him to dicaprio someone with a chin


lol id argue his chin and lower third in general are on par maybe even better than dicaprio's depending on what you scan for (seperate from face or attached to face (ie how does it fit)), dicaprio had massive prettyboy halo but no excelling bones imo.
reply to the first actual analysis of your oneitis's (u tsundere af srs) face tbh i went out of my way to give answer your questions bro give me some feedback srs crying irl rn


----------



## Nibba (Dec 6, 2018)

StudyHacks said:


> not even once


Then ur just plain dumb


----------



## SquareChinOrDeath (Dec 6, 2018)

RichardSpencel said:


> Just lol at u beating him up because he fucked ur oneitis.


----------



## StudyHacks (Dec 6, 2018)

Nibba said:


> Then ur just plain dumb


I'm a retard. Roping in progress. I can't figure out how to fix my fucked up face.


bain said:


> lol id argue his chin and lower third in general are on par maybe even better than dicaprio's depending on what you scan for (seperate from face or attached to face (ie how does it fit)), dicaprio had massive prettyboy halo but no excelling bones imo.
> reply to the first actual analysis of your oneitis's (u tsundere af srs) face tbh i went out of my way to give answer your questions bro give me some feedback srs crying irl rn


What are you expecting me to say bro?


----------



## Nibba (Dec 6, 2018)

StudyHacks said:


> Roping in progress. I can't figure out how to fix my fucked up face.


U look fine. Do u talk to women?


----------



## StudyHacks (Dec 6, 2018)

Nibba said:


> U look fine. Do u talk to women?


Just did a Tinder experiment. Legit just did it, as in registered my profile yesterday with pics of my face in smart clothes, then naked upper body (so only the upper body was naked) pics. You could look at my pics by browsing my profile.

So anyway, in 24 hours I got all in all 7 matches. They're hot chicks, 6-7's tbh. At least for me. So not fat, have a nice body. Legit attractive.

I messaged all of them. "Hi". They said hi to me too. Then I continued with the convo's. They all haven't replied back ever since, except the one who did actively keep talking to me. Then she blocked me. wtf So we matched but there's this option to separate the match, which is essentially blocking. lol

I'm outta here man, I'm never gonna be a Chad. This causes me waaaay too much emotional pain and I can't go MGTOW, it's a form of cope I'm uncapable of. I don't want escorts either because that's not the same as fucking a THOT on Tinder, since the THOT would fuck you because of real physical attraction, the escort would only want your money, not your body or face. Sure I could gymmaxx but I could never be Chad still, I can't facemaxx. so nope to this shit life


----------



## HorseFace (Dec 6, 2018)

Above average


----------



## Nibba (Dec 6, 2018)

StudyHacks said:


> Sure I could gymmaxx but I could never be Chad still, I can't facemaxx. so nope to this shit life


Gym helps by a lot. From personal experience. I was invisible before gymcelling now when I'm around women that like me they're constantly finding excuses to stare and touch.

How old are you? U should chew and mew tbh either way


----------



## FiveFourManlet (Dec 6, 2018)

high tier normie


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Dec 6, 2018)

Nibba said:


> Gym helps by a lot. From personal experience. I was invisible before gymcelling now when I'm around women that like me they're constantly finding excuses to stare and touch.
> 
> How old are you? U should chew and mew tbh either way


I'm kind of curious as to what you look like. I just picture you as the chad in your avi


----------



## StudyHacks (Dec 6, 2018)

Nibba said:


> Gym helps by a lot. From personal experience. I was invisible before gymcelling now when I'm around women that like me they're constantly finding excuses to stare and touch.
> 
> How old are you? U should chew and mew tbh either way


I already gymcel and I guess it's visible

21 How long does it take for mewing to show noticable forward growth? And what does chewing (gum?) do and how fast does it work?


----------



## Deleted member 206 (Dec 6, 2018)

he's a chadlite, stop coping pls


----------



## Nibba (Dec 6, 2018)

Psychonaut said:


> I'm kind of curious as to what you look like. I just picture you as the chad in your avi


I'm surprised u haven't seen pics. Here's a video of me in motion. 
https://looksmax.org/threads/gtfih-i-am-the-greatest-looksmaxer-since-orb.3211/#post-46736



StudyHacks said:


> I already gymcel and I guess it's visible
> 
> 21 How long does it take for mewing to show noticable forward growth? And what does chewing (gum?) do and how fast does it work?


See the video I linked to the other guy ^


----------



## StudyHacks (Dec 6, 2018)

Nibba said:


> I'm surprised u haven't seen pics. Here's a video of me in motion.
> https://looksmax.org/threads/gtfih-i-am-the-greatest-looksmaxer-since-orb.3211/#post-46736
> 
> 
> See the video I linked to the other guy ^


So a year?


Nibba said:


> I'm surprised u haven't seen pics. Here's a video of me in motion.
> https://looksmax.org/threads/gtfih-i-am-the-greatest-looksmaxer-since-orb.3211/#post-46736
> 
> 
> See the video I linked to the other guy ^


Also, does chewing (gum) induce the same changed that mewing does?


----------



## Nibba (Dec 6, 2018)

StudyHacks said:


> So a year?
> 
> Also, does chewing (gum) induce the same changed that mewing does?


Yeah a year or so. You're older so u gotta start like right now if u wanna see any change. Chewing just makes ur lower third wider not more forward grown per se. Still useful


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Dec 6, 2018)

Nibba said:


> I'm surprised u haven't seen pics. Here's a video of me in motion.
> https://looksmax.org/threads/gtfih-i-am-the-greatest-looksmaxer-since-orb.3211/#post-46736
> 
> 
> See the video I linked to the other guy ^


Yeah you look good. I definitely see an improvement. Mogs me to hell and back.


----------



## StudyHacks (Dec 6, 2018)

Nibba said:


> Yeah a year or so. You're older so u gotta start like right now if u wanna see any change. Chewing just makes ur lower third wider not more forward grown per se. Still useful


At what age does the body stop being able to induce changes normally induced by mewing and chewing?


----------



## future chadlite (Dec 6, 2018)

The cope is real u wish u were him, easy chadlite VERY EASY chadlite keep koping bater he fucked ur oneitis and u wish u could beat him so u made up a story


----------



## mojopin (Dec 6, 2018)

6 PSL. Looks decent in the second pic


----------



## Nibba (Dec 6, 2018)

Psychonaut said:


> Yeah you look good. I definitely see an improvement. Mogs me to hell and back.


I still have a lot of shit to work on but it's getting better all the time



StudyHacks said:


> At what age does the body stop being able to induce changes normally induced by mewing and chewing?


Chewing u can always do at any age, as it's masseter hypertrophy. Mewing stops round 22 give or take a year or so


----------



## StudyHacks (Dec 6, 2018)

Nibba said:


> I still have a lot of shit to work on but it's getting better all the time
> 
> 
> Chewing u can always do at any age, as it's masseter hypertrophy. Mewing stops round 22 give or take a year or so


wtf fuaark im21 im gonna mew like no tomorrow jfc


Nibba said:


> I still have a lot of shit to work on but it's getting better all the time
> 
> 
> Chewing u can always do at any age, as it's masseter hypertrophy. Mewing stops round 22 give or take a year or so


can you show me using pictures what masseter hypertrophy means irl? What it looks like, similar to what mewing does to your jawline and chin?


----------



## Asdkl888 (Dec 6, 2018)

phaggot. 3/10 I don't phock around


----------



## Nibba (Dec 6, 2018)

StudyHacks said:


> wtf fuaark im21 im gonna mew like no tomorrow jfc
> 
> can you show me using pictures what masseter hypertrophy means irl? What it looks like, similar to what mewing does to your jawline and chin?


----------



## StudyHacks (Dec 6, 2018)

Nibba said:


> View attachment 7298


FUARK that's legit af. Count me in. How much gum should I chew tho? srs Like, a pack a day of sugar free gum (46 pieces)? Ideally


----------



## Nibba (Dec 6, 2018)

StudyHacks said:


> FUARK that's legit af. Count me in. How much gum should I chew tho? srs Like, a pack a day of sugar free gum (46 pieces)? Ideally


No read the whole thread. He says get chios mastic gum. One piece is hard enough untrained, then u can graduate to 2,3,4,etc at a time


----------



## BeautifulBones (Dec 6, 2018)

OP is in a state of delusion 

You can ascend bro
But he mogs you

SRS


----------



## StudyHacks (Dec 6, 2018)

BeautifulBones said:


> OP is in a state of delusion
> 
> You can ascend bro
> But he mogs you
> ...


Not any more, I've ruined his face. Yes I will ascend. I'll PM you


----------



## BlackBeard (Dec 6, 2018)

Tall


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Dec 7, 2018)

He's good looking, would probably get a decent amount of matches on Tinder.


----------

